# Meklē produktu? >  Meklēju diodes datus

## Edgars-R

Labvakar, netieku skaidrībā kas šī par diodi. Katalogos neatrod, gūgle arī rausta plecus.


P.S. Tas ir auto panelis, un nav zināms, vai tā vispār ir oriģinālā VDO paneļa detaļa. Spriežot pēc drošinātāju kastes "šķūninga", viss ir iespējams.

----------


## M_J

Kas tad tur tik īpašs vispār var būt. Transils? Stipri šaubos. Visticamāk vai nu diode induktīvā izsitiena dzēšanai, vai mēģinājums realizēt kādu loģisko funkciju ar relejiem un diodēm. Starp citu automobiļos visnotaļ bieži satopama parādība. Ielodē dajebkuru diodi, piemēram 1N4007 un skaties, kas notiek. Nekādu lielāku skādi par to kas jau tur ir sadarīta vienalga nesataisīsi.

----------

